# Problem with my golden ram



## Crazie Queenie (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey all,

So a few days ago one of my gold laser corys was darting about all over the tank but he was upside down i managed to catch him and separate him from the rest but he stayed upside down and just couldn't get himself the right way up and he died later that night, I assumed it was most likely his swim bladder. Then yesterday morning i was checking them all out and found one of my golden rams on his side and curved in a c shape so that the tip of his mouth is in line with the tip of his tail. He is still alive but just seems to sit there in the breeder box i have him in just flapping his fins. I have seen him straighten out and bolt about for a second in the breeder box then just go back to sitting in his curved position. He also cant seem to get himself the right way up. He seems to be breathing more heavily than normal but other than that i can't see anything else wrong with him (I have just looked at him again and noticed a red mark has appeared on his side and there is a bit of a dark patch from the inside near it will attach a pic his gills look a bit more than red i think). Does anyone have any idea what might be wrong?? I spoke to someone at a fish store yesterday n only thing she could think of was a vitamin deficiency but surely that would manifest slowly not just a sudden extreme curve in the fishes body?? I got some of this (King British Revitaliser Tonic 100ml) from the store to see if that might help but he is still sitting there in his c shape just flapping his fins. He seemed to try and eat when i put a tiny bit of food in for him.

My tank is a 90L set up with 10 guppies, 3 mollies, 2 golden rams, and 8 corys (2 Adolfo's, 2 Peppered, 3 Panda and now only 2 Gold laser. The water conditions are fine no ammonia, no nitrites and .10 nitrates. Temp is usually around 25 Celcius. All the fish get on really well with each other never any aggression or anything just swim about together happily, all really bright colours, growing well and eating fine. I feed them once or twice a day with a bit of flake food, hikari pellets and packets of brine shrimp or bloodworm they don't get all that at once thats just what i feed them over all. Theres been nothing else wrong with any of my fish for months. The guppies, pandas, gold lasers and the other golden ram i got about a month ago but all has been fine till now. I clean the gravel at least once a week n change at least a third of the water every week as well and use a conditioner on the water i add in to remove any chlorine n other nasty things.

Anyone have any idea what might be wrong? I love my little Solo and really don't want to have to euthanise her well i think its a her (has a pinkish bell.) 

thanks for any help you can give!

Carol

Pics:

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a56/RocketQueenDB/P200612_19_04.jpg < i know its not a great pic but u can sort of see the red mark/dark patch.

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a56/RocketQueenDB/P200612_19_05.jpg < Solo in c position.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Crazie Queenie said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So a few days ago one of my gold laser corys was darting about all over the tank but he was upside down i managed to catch him and separate him from the rest but he stayed upside down and just couldn't get himself the right way up and he died later that night, I assumed it was most likely his swim bladder. Then yesterday morning i was checking them all out and found one of my golden rams on his side and curved in a c shape so that the tip of his mouth is in line with the tip of his tail. He is still alive but just seems to sit there in the breeder box i have him in just flapping his fins. I have seen him straighten out and bolt about for a second in the breeder box then just go back to sitting in his curved position. He also cant seem to get himself the right way up. He seems to be breathing more heavily than normal but other than that i can't see anything else wrong with him. Does anyone have any idea what might be wrong?? I spoke to someone at a fish store yesterday n only thing she could think of was a vitamin deficiency but surely that would manifest slowly not just a sudden extreme curve in the fishes body?? I got some of this (King British Revitaliser Tonic 100ml) from the store to see if that might help but he is still sitting there in his c shape just flapping his fins. He seemed to try and eat when i put a tiny bit of food in for him.
> 
> ...


Guppies,Mollies, need hard alkaline water while the Ram's and to lesser degree Cory's, prefer soft acidic water.(species do not share similar water parameter's.)
Rams also like temp closer to 28 degrees C which would be uncomfortable for the cory's but mollies and guppies would not mind.
Rams are also very difficult to keep healthy even in ideal enviornment due in large part to those who farm raise these fishes for importation.
Some of these farms are believed to load the water with antibiotic's , and once fish are removed ,,they begin to slowly become weaker and weaker with stress from shipping and acclimation to dealer's tank's, and then your's or mine.


----------



## Crazie Queenie (Jul 21, 2011)

1077 said:


> Some of these farms are believed to load the water with antibiotic's , and once fish are removed ,,they begin to slowly become weaker and weaker with stress from shipping and acclimation to dealer's tank's, and then your's or mine.


I've had Solo for about 6-7 months now and this is the first time I've had any problem with her what-so-ever. Up until now her colouring was very bright, ate well, swam about happily and would always come up to the surface and nibble at my finger when i fed them also has a habit of trying to swim up the tube of the gravel cleaner.


----------



## Crazie Queenie (Jul 21, 2011)

Solo died during the night. I think she must have some how hurt herself as it looked like there was internal bleeding when i checked on her this morning


----------

